# Benji comes home



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Benji Came home on Wednesday and I am wondering when this Christmas day feeling will wear off! We are all smitten with him and everything is going so well, so far. He is sleeping, eating and playing well. I hope I don't tempt fate by saying so, it's only day 2! I just want to look at him all day, but trying hard to carry on with life as normally as possible. It's lovely to see pictures of his brother Oakley here too. What handsome boys!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh ADORABLE pictures! I know what you mean about the christmas day feeling...I have it every morning! yes I am crazy for my cockapoo!
Enjoy...they sure do grow REALLY fast...mine has her first birthday on Sunday.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh he is lovely! Sounds like you have puppy love!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he has such a cute face!! Gorgeous pics xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Benji is a handsome boy .... enjoy your special feelings x x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww Benji is so gorgeous Meg
Really lovely to see the photos.....he's grown so much since we last saw him!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Awwww hes so cute


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Benji is so handsome, what a gorgeous boy  Lovely to hear he's home. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is a gorgeous boy and no the feeling wont wear off- we all adore our cockapoos! Let's face it they are all adorable!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

He is lovely 

The xmas feeling may wear off a little if he poops behind the T.V (Tinkerbell!!!) or falls in the smelly canal (Buddy!!!) or is sick in the car on the way to the vets (Dexter!!!) 

But hopefully it won't wear off at all whatever he gets up to x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yum yum yum yum


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The christmas feeling will never wear off  they become a member of the family straight away & you'll love it that way too  I still do after a year


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

A lovely post and an adorable little boy. No wonder you are smitten!

Karen x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Sarah, you made me laugh. It sounds as if the puppy-love will last dispite the challenges!


----------

